

Ask HN: Does artificial intelligence algorithms forget? - acd

Humans forget things things and skills that we do not use for a while, maybe it&#x27;s because we do not have infinite storage capacity in our brains and such a brain would use a lot of energy. Does artificial intelligence algorithms forget things they have learned but not used for a while? Does artificial intelligence algorithms have artificial dreams or the equivalent to redistribute their learnt memories?
======
informatimago
They could. However, it's not always wise.

I heard the tale of an expert system that managed its rules itself. One of its
rules was that whatever rule that wasn't used be deemed useless, and therefore
to be deleted.

The first rule it deleted was that rule.

------
ignasl
It depends how they are programmed, but in general AI(machine learning)
algorithms do not forget as they are basically some calculated statistics.
They don't have dreams :)

